# Rebirth part 5



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Guilliman Groaned. His head was screaming. Whatever the injector rounds had been loaded with it was painful. That was good, he wasn’t dead. He tried to sit up, but found himself restrained. He tried to sit up anyway, but the restraints held, so he relaxed. It was dark, but he could see a faint glow in the direction of his feet. He strained his senses for anything he could pick up, and he heard voices some distance away. He waited for something to happen. Eventually a he heard 2 sets of footsteps enter the room. A light came on. He could see the face of one man, but the other was far enough away that in his position he couldn’t see him. This first man spoke. 

“Hello Julius” said the man with no the slightest hint of emotion

Guilliman grimaced. This again. He was going to have to deal with it, until he exposed himself to the wider imperium he wouldn’t be able to correct these misconceptions. Then he remembered what had happened. 

“Why am I being detained? Why in the emperors name was I shot at, and where am I?” Said Guilliman.

The man blinked, “Julius, I am inquisitor Asimov. I would like to ask you some questions about the company you’ve been keeping. “

Guilliman was confused. “What do you mean?” He asked.

“Julius,” said the man, “, what do you know about the star child?” 

Guilliman responded, “Nothing.”

The inquisitor raised an eyebrow, “Would you like to have a look at him?” 

The other figure came into the light. Guilliman felt a tearing pain in his head.

---

Iradius tapped his finger on the table furiously. He was agitated. Isaacs’s foolishness had cost him the primarch, and now the puritans would undoubtedly brainwash him. He needed a rescue plan, but the fools he surrounded himself with were busy arguing about who was the best positioned to do it. He looked up as Jerenol, an Ordo Xeno inquisitor spoke louder than the rest.

“I have an assassin planet side already for a different mission, it could be there in a matter of hours!” She shouted.
That was the last straw for Iradius, He despised stupid people. Even if they were useful to him. 

He spoke in a menacing voice, “Are you suggesting that we kill the primarch Jerenol?” He fumed. 

She was taken aback, and immediately stopped talking. 

The Commissar, Riley, spoke in his usual array of numbers and statistics. “I have calculated that the 7.9% section of the storm troopers on marcage loyal to me an our cause, would have a 39.672% chance of retrieving the primarch alive, a 49.792% chance of retrieving him dead or alive, and a 13.7% chance of retrieving both the primarch and the others.” He stopped abruptly.

“Flip of a coin chance is it than Riley?” Mocked Angus, the Daemonhunter. He was an abrasive and proud man, and didn’t like Riley, or any imperial guardsman so far as Iradius was aware. The man leaned forward towards Iradius, ” I could drop some grey knights in with the next day or so. They wouldn’t see it coming. Drop pods right on top of the Primarchs location. The pod itself will carve the path for a drop ship to pick him and any of the living inquisitors up.”

Iradius looked at Riley, “What are his chances of success?”

“78.9245% of bringing back the primarch alive. 83% chance of bringing him back dead or alive, and 28.63% chance of brining them all back alive. On the other hand, grey knights are highly recognizable. We would face direct inquiry into our actions immediately, not only from the other inquisitors, but from the ultramarines.”

“Well I suppose the only problem with that, is that the primarch is on a ship and not on the ground.”

“Right,” Said angus, “I could teleport terminators.”

“Do any of you have a better plan?” Asked Iridus to the room at large.

“Yes.” Said Marluxia, a quiet witch hunter. 

Iridus looked at him, “Well?” He said after a moment.

The man spoke quietly, “Some of the local arbites are available to me. I could order them to retrieve the offending individuals as you request. It would not be traced back to us.”

Iridius looked quizzically at Marluxia, “How would they get onto the ship?”

“Leave that to me.” Said Marluxia.

Iridus looked at Riley, “Well?”

Riley closed his eyes. He opened them again and said, “63.9341.” He said.

Iridius nodded, and stood up, “Alright, send the arbites. If they fail Angus’s Knights will go in. I would however like to avoid a confrontation with the ultramarines or other inquisitors, let alone both.

Marluxia nodded, and stood up, walking from the room. He moved down the halls until he came to his chambers. He entered, and sat down at a console that look up most of the wall. He removed his gloves revealing, admittedly to no one, his bionic hands. He plugged his hands into the console, images flashed thru the screen as he instructed the machine spirit. He unplugged himself. The message to the judge had been sent, the arbites would be moving within an hour. Heretics were congregating, they needed to be taken for interegation by order of the inquisition. All others were to be dealt with in the usual way. Shotguns. The message would be completely untraceable as were all his communications. Marluxia made sure of that. Then he sat back in his chair. He focused his mind. Yes… 

Blood ran from marluxia’s nose.

---

Larkin and Gaunt sat in Milo’s quarters. They were both sipping sacra. They were both at a loss as to where the inquisitor would have gotten any of the drink. As far as they knew the only people who made it were a few of the ghosts who had been taught by ghosts taught by original Tanith. It was good so they didn’t complain. 

Milo spoke, “Well, I have to say I couldn’t have done this without you two.” 

Gaunt bit back a retort. Isabella didn’t, “You didn’t do it with them you idiot.” 

Milo gave her a cold look. I was being polite, I could have taken other measures, but I knew the Tanith were in the sector. In any case, we need to move on to Velonica prime!” His face lit up, “The rest of the heretics are congregated. As soon as the Astropath completes some preparation rituals, we will set out.”

Gaunt growled, “So are we doing the dirty work again, or are you going to pick up a gun this time?” 

Gaunt was genuinely angered at the ex-Ghost. The Milo he knew would have done it himself rather than forcing others to do his job. 

Gaunt was interrupted by an enormous creaking that echoed throughout the ship, Milo and Isabella gasped and grabbed their heads, their glass’s of sacra falling and spilling over the brown carpet. The four of them looked around in alarm, and soon sirens turned on. Shortly following that, they all felt pulled towards one side of the room. Then the floor tipped considerably more. 

Milo gasped, “The astropath… The ship is falling… GYAH!” He shouted in pain.

Larkin and Gaunt exchanged alarmed looks. They had no idea what to do, and if what was happening was witchcraft there was little they could. They each grabbed an inquisitor to prevent them from rolling into a wall as the ship tilted even more.

---

Guilliman felt a rending pain in his head. His thoughts began to bring themselves one at a time to the front of his mind. The inquisitor was sifting thru his mind. Then he felt a great surge in the pain, but only for an instant and the inquisitor cut off from him. The two men both collapsed on the ground screaming. As this happened the floor began to tilt towards the direction of the door. Guilliman began to yell for anyone who could hear him, but no one came. He began to strain against his restraints again. But as before they held fast. It seemed that the people he was dealing with didn’t take chances. He looked worriedly at the wall as gravity shifted him in its direction. He tried to think of a way to get out of his restraints. Nothing came to mind so he waited for circumstances to change. 

---

Gaunt moved as quickly as he could down the corridor. He couldn’t run because he was carrying Milo. Milo still twitched from time to time, but for the most part he had stopped moving. Gaunt tried desperately to find any sign of an escape pod, or landing bay with a ship they could escape in. It had become apparent that the ship was falling to the planets surface. Judging by the inquisitors reactions, it probably had something to do with the Astropaths. He loked back for a moment. Larkin was a few meters behind him carrying Isabella. 

“Hurry!” Shouted Gaunt.

Larkin sped up slightly. He was obviously tired. So was Gaunt, Like it or not, he was old. They walked down corridor after corridor, each one seemed to be the same, and no matter how far they went they didn’t seem to find anything useful. The ship was tilting more and more, they were moving uphill at times now. Then, by pure chance, Larkin spotted a crewman. 

“Hey!” Shouted Larkin, “We need some help!”

The crewman turned to see them, surprised. 

“Come with me! There are escape pods this way!” 

Larkin asked him, “Any chance I could get you to help me with this?” indicating his load.

The man ran up to him, and took the inquisitor from him, “C’mon, we gota’ move, the ships crashing. You’re lucky I found you I should have been out of here half an hour ago.” 

Gaunt asked him, “Why weren’t you?” as they jogged down a hallway.

“I had to make sure that anything I could do to make sure the ship survived the fall got done.” he said.

Gaunt accepted the answer and didn’t press it further.

As they came to a large bulkhead in the hull, the crewman ran ahead and punched a combination into a panel next to the door. The door opened and they all piled inside. It was an escape pod with seets for 4 and a small door leading to the driver’s position. The crewman went thru, and activated the autopilot as he was not a techpriest. 

“Hold on to your ass.” Said Gaunt. They all felt the jolt as the pod ejected from the ship. 

---

Over the next hour or so Guilliman felt gravity tip more and more, and the G-forces accumulate. By this point, any lesser human would have been crushed. Then he heard a noise off in the distance. A roaring gradually came closer. Then the whole room was crushed with shear force. He went careening thru walls until he came to rest in a room with a viewport. He looked out.

“By terra…” he said. Thru the window he could see a view of the planet as if from half way up a mountain. He was a city off in the distance across an expansive grassland He could see several dots flying this way. He looked around, and realized than he was standing on a wall in a drab grey room with some crushed effects of some unfortunate person strewn about. There was a door in an adjacent wall, but it was sideways. He felt gravity slowly shifting again. He looked thru the door, and saw a hallway, leading down due to the ships overturned status. About 15 meters down he could see a bend. He jumped. Landing on the wall of the hall below. He almost fell straight thru, and jumped out of the way before the surface gave away completely. He ran down the hallway quickly. He worked his way as far as he could downwards. He then ran down a hallway until he could see another viewport. Gravity was tipping more quickly. From his estimation, the ship had nosedived into the surface of the planet, and was now falling to a lengthwise rest position. He would probably be able to survive the impact of the ship hitting the ground again. But he wanted to find a way off the ship before anything else got damaged. He ran down another hallway, searching for anything useful. Over the next half hour or so, he worked his way thru a small section of the ship. Finding a scattering of uninteresting rooms filled with various cargo and vital systems, some intact some not. Then he got lucky. He found a hole in the side of the ship. He looked thru it. The ground seemed to be a great distance away. Perhaps as mutch as 3 quarters of a kilometer. But if he waited for the ground to grow closer from the ship falling he would build up more momentum, and hit the ground harder. He closed stepped up to the hole, and jumped.

---

Authors note: Yes, I said 3/4 of a kilometer. He’s a primarch, so I’m thinking that’s not to much for him to handle.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

A few grammer mistakes, but otherwise, Good reading Colonel! Keep up the great work.
Cheers!


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dude... What happened?... Why the mistakes?... Got confused in some parts but still I enjoyed it... Hehehe...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

sory, I'm trying. Good to know you enjoyed it.


----------

